# california culinary academy hotel restaurant managment program anyone going



## rajagursahani (Jun 5, 2007)

to this program. i am interested in this program and was wondering anybody found info. on it and what are the job possibilities for europe and such.

raja


----------



## bob (Aug 21, 2005)

Don't waste your money, thats all they want. Do go to the City College of San Francisco culinary/management program, its the best one in the entire bay area, and cheap too.


----------

